# Whoodle



## Cazbod (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, I am very interested in this cross breed. Can anyone recommend any reputable breeders in the Midlands? Or anywhere else in the UK?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

What is a Whoodle?

It is very hard to find reputable breeders of cross breeds though.

It used to be believed that crossbreeds had the best of both breeds and health problems were 'bred out' but in fact you could well get a puppy who has inherited health defects from both parents. So crossing, for example, a cavalier with a poodle, you could get a puppy who has heart problems from the cavalier side and hip dysplasia from the poodle side. Both sides could have eye problems. Marilyn Munro allegedly once suggested to Albert Einstein that if they had babies they would be amazing with her beauty and his brains. Einstein allegedly replied how awful it would be if it were the other way round. You get the picture! Good breeders do tests on their breeding dogs (proper tests, not just checks to say the dog is capable of siring/carrying a litter) to breed out these conditions. Unfortunately with the popularity of these crosses there are many puppy farmers who are more interested in exploiting buyers than the long term health of the puppies they are selling; and pet owners who think it would be lovely to have mini versions of their own pets but lack the understanding of responsible breeding.

There are some responsible breeders of crossbreeds and that is a good thing. But they are very few and you may have to search extensively to find one. You should check what tests are available for each of the dogs and ask for evidence these have been done.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

According to Wikipedia

_"Whoodle - a cross between the Standard Poodle and the Soft-Coated Wheaten Terrier"_


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What is a 'whoodle' even supposed to be? Whippet/poodle? Wheaten terrier/poodle?

The made-up names for these crosses get ever more mind boggling.

The answer to your question would be that it's unlikely that you will find an ethical breeder of this cross, there are maybe a handful doing it moderately well in more popular crosses like labradoodles, less well known crosses will be even more scarce, if they exist at all.

Lots of shaggy crossbreeds in rescue looking for homes though, including puppies


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2018)

Yeah it’s a Wheaten / Poodle cross.

OP I have a Wheaten terrier and he’s just fabulous. I’m happy to talk to you about the breed.

Whoodles are fairly common in America but I really don’t see what’s to be gained by crossing them.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking at the coats of some Wheaten, it looks like show dogs have already been crossed with Poodles or some other fluffy breed. Working ones look totally different to show ones, much like show and working Cocker Spaniels
https://goo.gl/images/aezf21


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2018)

kirksandallchins said:


> Looking at the coats of some Wheaten, it looks like show dogs have already been crossed with Poodles or some other fluffy breed. Working ones look totally different to show ones, much like show and working Cocker Spaniels
> https://goo.gl/images/aezf21


There's two (or three) different coats Wheatens can have. There's the Irish coat which is light in colour, thin and wavy, and there's the American coat which is thicker and darker in colour. Some people also say there's an English coat which is in between.

And then of course they look very different depending on how they've been groomed.

There's no show/working distinction - wheatens are rarely worked these days anyway.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

McKenzie said:


> There's two (or three) different coats Wheatens can have. There's the Irish coat which is light in colour, thin and wavy, and there's the American coat which is thicker and darker in colour. Some people also say there's an English coat which is in between.
> 
> And then of course they look very different depending on how they've been groomed.
> 
> There's no show/working distinction - wheatens are rarely worked these days anyway.


Maybe KC registered ones aren't worked, but there is a vibrant terrier, lurcher and hound community that outside of KC regulations. I have seen working Wheatens, working Bedlingtons and working Sealyhams which are functional and don't have masses of hair


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2018)

kirksandallchins said:


> Maybe KC registered ones aren't worked, but there is a vibrant terrier, lurcher and hound community that outside of KC regulations. I have seen working Wheatens, working Bedlingtons and working Sealyhams which are functional and don't have masses of hair


I'm sure there's some working Wheatens but there's no recognised split like there is with spaniels. I imagine a working Wheaten would have an Irish coat clipped short.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2018)

@Cazbod what is it about a "whoodle" that you like that other breeds don't have?


----------



## Krystena Jenkinson (Nov 13, 2019)

Cazbod said:


> Hi, I am very interested in this cross breed. Can anyone recommend any reputable breeders in the Midlands? Or anywhere else in the UK?


Did you manage to find a breeder


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

just be careful, especially this time of year, cos the Grinch will upset your whoodle from whoville


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This is an old thread, OP never returned.:Locktopic


----------

